# Moshe Dayan: Story of My Life



## Blakey (22 Jan 2005)

I read this book overseas in '97, i must admit i found it quite interesting and informative.
I wasn't really an avid follower of the whole mideast afare but, after reading this book i became more interested in the goings on in the middle east. I would go so far as to say it was a riveting piece of literature, IMHO.

The book and some reader reviews: http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/0306804972/102-1168507-3179326?v=glance

Background on Moshe Dayan: http://www.jewishvirtuallibrary.org/jsource/biography/Dayan.html


----------

